# Dealing With What I Have



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok Fishing I much rather drive 70 miles to our Cabin and stay a week, catch Large Variety of Fish with plenty of size.

I live 5 miles from a very Cold Clear River, I like the river I was Baptized there and plan on my ashes being put there where I pass from this world.

Thing is fishing I catch 2 pound Rainbow Trout, Goggle Eye and Suckers. Drive on down stream where water gets warmer I can catch Bass, Crappie and few Catfish.

I'm starting to realize with the Lord He will take care of you and not good to be complaining. We get plenty and we are Blessed.

big rockpile


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Like what my mom used to say. Make a silk purse out of a sows ear as ya was not born in a silk filled world.
Be happy with what you have there is always some one who doesn't have as much.

 Al


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Rock; I had a good belly laugh this morning out on the "Lake" here in Harrison. I saw that there was a walking path going upstream from where I put out corn for the ducks, so I decided to walk up there. 

I walked about 300 yards and came to the place where the lake petered out and the stream flowed into it. The last hundred and fifty yards of that was ledge; you could walk down the bank and follow the ledge along the bank of the lake, not two feet above water. 

When I came to the point where the stream flowed into the lake I saw the oddest tree on the far bank that you've ever seen. Sycamore, but what were all those bumps and dangles hanging off the branches? Must have been a hundred. Some kind of disease? 

Nope, when I got opposite the tree I could see that those were lures and bobbers. People fishing there had cast into the tree and lost their tackle. I had to sit down and laugh. 

Fellow told me that the lake is stocked every year. I have to see what is in it. 
Ox


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oxankle said:


> Rock; I had a good belly laugh this morning out on the "Lake" here in Harrison. I saw that there was a walking path going upstream from where I put out corn for the ducks, so I decided to walk up there.
> 
> I walked about 300 yards and came to the place where the lake petered out and the stream flowed into it. The last hundred and fifty yards of that was ledge; you could walk down the bank and follow the ledge along the bank of the lake, not two feet above water.
> 
> ...


 Always looking for someplace New to play and have considered going hunting down there, Permits really aren't that high but my wife at this time is saying no. At one time I lived on Beaver Lake down there but I was too busy working.

I have one place I fish from the bank on the river lose weights and hooks. Better with a Tree full of Bobbers, getting ready for Christmas 

Do you Guys Snag Suckers down there? I'm considering it here.

big rockpile


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Rock; I've never snagged anything, but they do snag here and the Ark regulations permit it below dams. I have caught carp and buffalo on tiny dough balls when they are running around points and up streams in the spring.


----------

